# Found a great product at Home Depot for fog chillers!



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay... when we made our current fog chiller, we used some Walmart-found RV camper sewage drain hose. It's basically heavier duty accordion style ducting. I needed to cut and install sections of plastic pipe (speaker box porting tubes) to keep it extended and long enough for the path inside the cooler. Much more work than needed because of adding that tubing.

Home Depot has this stuff! Its similar to the extending, positionable gutter drain deflectors, except its 25 feet long!!! Its for landscaping drains. Its rigid, can be extended, turned, kinked, whatever you need. Yes, it is twice the price I paid for the sewage drain hose, but it doesn't need the added sections of pipe inside. Plus, the corrugated nature of the inside surface adds more surface area for the icy cold water to transfer heat out of the fog and get it much colder.




























I'm using this stuff for our second fog chiller for the other side of the yard. Now I just need to figure out which size of pipe connectors will fit this stuff exactly, to punch in and out of the cooler walls...


BE WARNED!!!

There is a version of this that has perforated holes, for draining into the soil. YOU WANT THE SOLID STUFF. Make sure you get the version without the small holes.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i use the perf version straight out of my fog machines instead of a chiller

works surprising good! not as good as a chiller, the fog doesn't hug the ground as well as using a chiller, but a whole bunch easier

there are numerous posts about using this

amk


----------



## Scully (Nov 22, 2011)

If you freeze water bottles and then drop them down into the tube, it does chill the fog as it moves along. They aren't wide enough to restrict the fog.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was looking at a similar one last weekend at my campground and thought the same thing. I think it's only 20 feet and I think it's just $12.99 here. I might get 2 of them and make it wind down a whole 40 feet of coldness. It is made with heavier material than the dryer ducting is and it also has more rings than the dryer vent. Next weekends project!! Then I better buy ice at the store and not here. They charge $3.00 for a 7 pound bag! I can get 2 $20 pounders for a little more.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I use this with holes in mine and frozen water bottles in the tube. Worked great last year, the tube was layed across my cemetery and the fog came up eerily instead of a blast.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Use aluminum dryer vent ducting.. it transfers the chill better than plastic (thats an insulator), and stays where it's bent. Comes in multiple lengths, available cheaper at HD and Lowes.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> i use the perf version straight out of my fog machines instead of a chiller
> 
> works surprising good! not as good as a chiller, the fog doesn't hug the ground as well as using a chiller, but a whole bunch easier
> 
> ...


I like the idea never thought of that!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

kittyvibe said:


> I use this with holes in mine and frozen water bottles in the tube. Worked great last year, the tube was layed across my cemetery and the fog came up eerily instead of a blast.



Mind if I ask, how far can you disburse the fog with the holes and frozen water bottles in the plastic tube?


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

I also use the perforated version, but I close off the end with duct tape so I don't get that blast of fog out the end of it. With the fog slowly creeping out of the perforated holes, it's a nice even distribution. I go 20-30 ft with each piece.


----------

